# Twisted Movie Titles



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

The twist in this game is you have to come up with another name for a movie and the next player has to name the real name of the movie like this.....

* Stellar Conflicts *

would be *Star Wars*

Make sense? So, you'll guess my twisted movie and leave a twisted movie for the next player.

*Fiery seats on a horse*


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

Blazing Saddles

Loaded iron parkas


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Full Metal Jacket

Atlantic/Pacific, 12 minus 1


----------



## elljmz (Sep 28, 2005)

Ocean's Eleven

Beautiful lady


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Pretty Woman

What orange juice has alot of, not a true story


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

Pulp Fiction

Murdered dollar


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Kill Bill

Not hot, taller than a hill


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

Cold Mountain

Early meal society


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

The Breakfast Club

(great clues, btw!)






*Rumbas with wild canines*


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

Dances with Wolves--------loving this game and your clues are great too!

Courageous Nucleus


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Brave Heart (?)

just over 39 No Sex

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Dances with Wolves--------loving this game and your clues are great too!
Courageous Nucleus


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

The 40 Year Old Virgin

Obtain, vertically challenged + y


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Get Shorty

IS NOT HOT

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa*




The 40 Year Old Virgin

Obtain, vertically challenged + y


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

help stumped


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

BE COOL

Plane Ride Arrangement

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* help stumped


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 28, 2005)

Flight Plan

Awake in a rainy city


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 28, 2005)

Sleepless in Seattle

color of eyes when tired, thing below your eyebrow plus D

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Flight Plan
Awake in a rainy city


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

Sleepless in Seattle

recentely pledged


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 28, 2005)

to **jen**

red eye ??


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

YUPPERS!!!! Loves BOXERS!!! haha

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* to **jen**
red eye ??


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

Just Married?

&lt;Plaything&gt; &lt;tale&gt;

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* recentely pledged


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

Yep that is it.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

plaything / tale (two separate words)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Yep that is it.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

Toy Story

Strange final weekday


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

Freaky Friday

fierce fish story


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

Shark Tale

letter denoting singular + small boy + opposite of out


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

A Sharks Tale

Green Ugly friendly monster guy

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Freaky Friday
fierce fish story


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

ASS!

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Shark Tale
letter denoting singular + small boy + opposite of out


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** A Sharks Tale
Green Ugly friendly monster guy

Shrek
letter denoting singular + small boy + opposite of out


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

stumped! A young man in (WTF) hahaha

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Shrek
letter denoting singular + small boy + opposite of out


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

?


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

Apparently she forgot...












Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* ?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

A Ladd In

Aladdin

okay, try this:

a dwarf + not young + males


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 30, 2005)

Little Old Men (Is that a movie?)

Envious color + 5,280 FT

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* A Ladd In
Aladdin

okay, try this:

a dwarf + not young + males


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** Little Old Men (Is that a movie?)
Envious color + 5,280 FT

Close! Grumpy Old Men. Grumpy was one of the dwarfs. Yours is...
The Green Mile

The Attackers of the boat Noah couldn't find


----------



## lovesboxers (Sep 30, 2005)

Raiders Of The Lost Ark

Arachnid Homo Sapien


----------



## elljmz (Sep 30, 2005)

Spiderman

nine minus one, 5280 ft


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 30, 2005)

8 Mile

Famous Painting, opposite of frown


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 1, 2005)

Mona Lisa Smile

beautiful, not out, blush


----------



## elljmz (Oct 1, 2005)

Pretty in Pink

whats left after frying bacon


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2005)

Grease!

One letter after D and one letter before U


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

E.T.

Gingerbread Man's favorite phrase.


----------



## elljmz (Oct 1, 2005)

Catch Me If You Can

Famous curly red haired orphan


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 1, 2005)

Annie

Good source of protein, testicles


----------



## Geek (Oct 1, 2005)

Meat Balls

100 million years ago time period, drive your car until it stops


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 2, 2005)

Jurrasic Park

Prickly things on a rose, the things that fly.


----------



## Geek (Oct 2, 2005)

Thornbirds

a very pretty brain


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

A beautiful mind

place where flowers are, the Us has 50 of them


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

Garden State

Husband of a queen, rhymes with schlong


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

king Kong

a ghost where the fat lady sings


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

Phantom Of The Opera

City in Texas, what a witch has: not silver but ___, participant of a club or organization


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 2, 2005)

Austin Powers Goldmember

not new, where you spent at least 12 years of your life


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 2, 2005)

Old School

Erect on two feet, close, not you


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 3, 2005)

Stand By Me (I loved that movie)

Oyster's gem, where boats go


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Pearl Harbor

#1 petite place where hookers hang out in my state.


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

The Best Little Whorehouse in Texas

Stupid and Stupider

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Pearl Harbor
#1 petite place where hookers hang out in my state.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 3, 2005)

Dumb and Dumberer (haha)

Penis, the part of a shrimp you don't eat


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 3, 2005)

cocktail

not abnormal sorcery


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 3, 2005)

Bewitched?

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* cocktail
not abnormal sorcery


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 4, 2005)

Or Practical Magic?

The month of Feb has....


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 4, 2005)

28 Days

medicine man (abbrev.), Dudley __Right, small


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 4, 2005)

Dr. Doolittle

Small Females


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 7, 2005)

Little Women

Born in the USA, dessert cut into wedges


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 7, 2005)

American Pie

Billboards


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

Signs

You eat their juicy breasts and thighs, first part of my SN


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 10, 2005)

chicken little

running after, another word for freedom


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 10, 2005)

Chasing Liberty

Temperature over 98.6, toss a ball


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 10, 2005)

Fever Pitch

opposite of Out; opposite of Him; what women have 1,000 of

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Chasing Liberty
Temperature over 98.6, toss a ball


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 11, 2005)

In Her Shoes

The Excellent, The Horrible, and the grotesque


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 11, 2005)

The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly

Hurry, 60 min.


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 12, 2005)

Rush Hour

Opposite of Mrs/ Opposite of Mr / A last name makes this Applie Pie

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly
Hurry, 60 min.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 12, 2005)

Mr &amp; Mrs. Smith

opposite of bottom, weapon


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Mr &amp; Mrs. Smith
opposite of bottom, weapon

Top Gun

Insect Extract


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 14, 2005)

Beetle Juice?

Fantastic flaming nads


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 16, 2005)

beetle juice is correct

is this:

Great Balls of Fire?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 16, 2005)

Ding Ding Ding!!!






Your turn!


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 16, 2005)

shank sprinter


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 17, 2005)

Blade Runner

1+1, 2+2, the cash


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 18, 2005)

Two For The Money

Deadly Captivation


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Fatal Attraction

Dozen, Primates


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 18, 2005)

12 monkeys

Scarlet Sunrise


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

Red Dawn

Rodent Competition


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 18, 2005)

Rat Race

A deputy, and a bloke


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 19, 2005)

An Officer and A Gentlemen

The misdirected pubescent males


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 19, 2005)

okaaayy...not sure if this is right, let me know

The Dangerous Lives Of Altar Boys ???


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 19, 2005)

Hahahahahaha!!! Good guess but no. It was The Lost Boys. My twist was sucky, sorry. hehehehe

Go ahead and gimme one.


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 19, 2005)

damaged shaft


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 20, 2005)

(That sounds painful!




)

Broken Arrow

abode, not off, what the abode is when it has a ghost, small mountain


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 21, 2005)

House on Haunted Hill

Young woman/child, stopped in the middle of something


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* House on Haunted Hill


Young woman/child, stopped in the middle of something

Girl, Interrupted

Non-Female sitting atop a sillouheted (sp?) planet


----------



## yazzy (Oct 21, 2005)

*MAN ON THE MOON *

WHAT'S THE SHOVEL FOR???


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 21, 2005)

Hmmm, I will take a guess here and say HOLES

The oversized, wintry


----------



## yazzy (Oct 21, 2005)

*The Big Chill*

loan insurance often required by banks

yazzy


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 22, 2005)

not getting this one


----------



## yazzy (Oct 22, 2005)

*Collateral*

greyish metallic color, running quickly with no clothes on

yazzy


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 23, 2005)

Is this Silver Streak? Let me know


----------



## yazzy (Oct 24, 2005)

*That's right!*

( I love Gene Wilder!)

yazzy


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

Tinsel Town, men in shining armor


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 24, 2005)

movie knights?!

donkey


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Jackass

House, by yourself


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

Home Alone

my post above was Hollywood Knights

_The Appeaser_ or should I say _The Binky_


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 24, 2005)

Hahahahaha! Binky! I call 'em that, too.

The Pacifier

Cow product, bucks


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 24, 2005)

Milk Money

quatro siblings


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

Four Brothers

Opposite of sour, 11th month


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Sweet November

THe Royal Wife


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Sweet November

highly elevated status, red character on sesame street, inferno


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers*  Sweet November 
highly elevated status, red character on sesame street, inferno

St. Elmo's Fire
mine still stands, though...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 25, 2005)

I dunno.


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* I dunno.



neither do I


----------



## anne7 (Oct 25, 2005)

The Princess Bride!

Sorry, I had to use 'wife' I couldn't think of a synonym for 'bride'!

Um...

Drowsy Empty


----------



## Liz (Oct 25, 2005)

you guys are good at these games


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 25, 2005)

Sleepy Hollow

Dizziness


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 25, 2005)

Vertigo?

Unlucky number of spirits

lol ok im real bad at this!!


----------



## yazzy (Oct 25, 2005)

*Thirteen Ghosts (????)*

what Mother's go into labor for

yazzy


----------



## Chrystal (Oct 25, 2005)

Yep!

Birth

Primary color, Chinese motif symbolizing good fortune


----------



## anne7 (Oct 26, 2005)

Red Dragon

beautiful lady


----------



## Leony (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *anne7* Red Dragon
beautiful lady

Pretty Woman?
Elven people, gold ring, magic.


----------



## anne7 (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Pretty Woman?
Elven people, gold ring, magic.

Yep! Lord of the Rings?
A trio of males with an infant


----------



## Leony (Oct 26, 2005)

You got it! Three Men and a Baby?

The cursed video tape


----------



## katrosier (Oct 26, 2005)

The Ring?

a woman of high social position + the vagabond


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 26, 2005)

The Princess and The Pauper

Not present, animosity


----------



## yazzy (Oct 26, 2005)

*Got me!*

I have been working on this all day!

yazzy


----------



## katrosier (Oct 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* The Princess and The Pauper

Not present, animosity

Actually its lady and the tramp


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 26, 2005)

oops, sorry





mine was Absence of Malice

let's try another:

opposite of heaven, to lift up


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 27, 2005)

Hellraiser

Junk mail is addressed to this person, opposite of good


----------



## katrosier (Oct 27, 2005)

I dunno I thought about it a lot , meh I hate it when I cant find the answer!


----------



## yazzy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Resident Evil*

not old, bang!bang!


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 27, 2005)

Now yazzy has the kind that I can figure out!!!

Young Guns!! Whew hoo

Opposite of Chocolate &gt; and the stars are in the ---

Originally Posted by *yazzy* *Resident Evil*
*not old, bang!bang!*

*



*


----------



## katrosier (Oct 27, 2005)

vanilla sky

opposite of soft , a state of the weather minus "Y"


----------



## yazzy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Vanilla Sky*

very tricky, what a ba is good for


----------



## **Jen** (Oct 27, 2005)

Hard Rain

When it rains but is really cold it turns to this, and the opposite of Black

Originally Posted by *katrosier* vanilla sky 
opposite of soft , a state of the weather minus "Y"


----------



## yazzy (Oct 27, 2005)

*Snow White*

cow's boyfriend, city in North Carolina


----------



## katrosier (Oct 27, 2005)

bull durham

foremost tones


----------



## yazzy (Oct 28, 2005)

*The only thing I come up with is High Notes?????*

yazzy


----------



## katrosier (Oct 28, 2005)

primary colors


----------



## lovesboxers (Oct 28, 2005)

regiment of the armed forces


----------



## yazzy (Oct 28, 2005)

*You got me!!!*

I can think of a lot:

Air Force One, Navy Seals, The Boys in Company C.

and about 20 more.........what is it?

yaz


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 30, 2005)

What was it, Jennifer?


----------



## yazzy (Nov 1, 2005)

*I'm gonna move on........*

October 31

yazzy


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 1, 2005)

Jen's always go over my head...haaaaaaaaa

Halloween!!!! yahooo!!!

Um... What does a Zebra Have?

Originally Posted by *yazzy* *I'm gonna move on........*
*October 31*

*yazzy



*


----------



## yazzy (Nov 1, 2005)

*Stripes*

Not these, but____________.


----------



## yazzy (Nov 1, 2005)

*The Others*

who's next?


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 1, 2005)

The Others! Good one! Sorry, I couldn't think of it. My brain was having a fart.

Try this:

Opposite of front, the number that dookie stands for, (the) opposite of the past


----------



## yazzy (Nov 1, 2005)

*Back to the Future*

kind of illness you cannot recover from


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* regiment of the armed forces Sorry guys, been busy last couple days the answer was : Platoon


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *yazzy* *Back to the Future*
*kind of illness you cannot recover from*

*



*

terminal??


----------



## yazzy (Nov 2, 2005)

*yes!!! *

your turn................


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

Big Town, illuminated


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

City Lights? That was a Charlie Chaplin movie from 1931.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

Your right, throw one to me...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

This movie is "finger lickin' good."


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 2, 2005)

Ummm, sorry but I'm sure that this movie is quite nasty comin from you saying finger lickin good


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lovesboxers* Ummm, sorry but I'm sure that this movie is quite nasty comin from you saying finger lickin good




Hahahaha! It's a legit movie. Not a porno!
Edit: It was made in 1977.

Another clue: "Finger Lickin Good" is the slogan for a place with the same name as this movie.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 3, 2005)

Kentucky Fried Movie (completely forgot about that one



)

Bravery beneath an inferno


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 3, 2005)

Courage Under Fire

Strange, a subject in school that deals with experimental phenomena


----------



## yazzy (Nov 3, 2005)

*Godfather*

last light of the day, wide tree lined street

yazzy


----------



## yazzy (Nov 4, 2005)

*a clue:*

It's an oldie.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *yazzy* *a clue:**It's an oldie.*

*



*

Sunset Blvd.
several matrimonies and a sad occurance


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 6, 2005)

4 weddings and a funeral

a wound on someones head


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 7, 2005)

I keep wanting to say gash, but I think that was a TV show?


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 8, 2005)

no, its a movie, a very famous one! hint: gangster


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 8, 2005)

SCARFACE!!!

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* no, its a movie, a very famous one! hint: gangster


----------



## **Jen** (Nov 8, 2005)

What crossed the road to get to the other side - Opposite of Big


----------



## MaraNFla (Nov 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** What crossed the road to get to the other side - Opposite of Big Chicken LittleSee - play ground


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by ***Jen*** SCARFACE!!! of course you got this, didnt you just watch it the other night?




I'm glad your playing again Jen!


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 8, 2005)

Saw

not for, every, chances


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 8, 2005)

Against All Odds

Mexican liquor, Dawn


----------



## redrocks (Nov 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Against All Odds
Mexican liquor, Dawn

Tequila Sunrise

Nasty, tip of a pencil or pen, forgot


----------



## yazzy (Nov 8, 2005)

*Grosse Point Blank*

below, Italian, not the moon

yazzy


----------



## redrocks (Nov 8, 2005)

Under the Tuscan Sun

below a Queen, not the groom


----------



## yazzy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Princess Bride*

Not black, baby hens


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

White Chicks

Average ___, what a broom sweeps up


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 9, 2005)

Joe Dirt

Nascar, Lines


----------



## redrocks (Nov 9, 2005)

Racing Stripes

Oil


----------



## yazzy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Grease????*


----------



## redrocks (Nov 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *yazzy* *Grease????**



*

Yep!


----------



## yazzy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Okay!



*

not false untruths


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 9, 2005)

True Lies

you put ice cream in it, not tails, but


----------



## yazzy (Nov 9, 2005)

*Coneheads*

game played on the floor


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Twister?

a lot of ruckus over zilch


----------



## redrocks (Nov 9, 2005)

Much to do about Nothing

flying transportation, rail transportation, road transporation


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 9, 2005)

Planes, Trains, and Automobiles

Not new, screamer


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 9, 2005)

Old Yeller

The Unremembered


----------



## yazzy (Nov 10, 2005)

*The Forgotten?*


----------



## yazzy (Nov 10, 2005)

*Okay, I'll go:*

not south X not south east


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 10, 2005)

North By Northwest

Another word for butt, a peeping tom looks into this


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 12, 2005)

Rear Window

Lecter (Dr.)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 13, 2005)

Hannibal?

Not out, not him, footwear


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 16, 2005)

In Her Shoes

from a certain place in Scotland


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 18, 2005)

*bump*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 19, 2005)

Been racking the brain. I dunno.


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 19, 2005)

Highlander

you whisper this into someone's ear, and look out this


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

Secret Window

A room in which business, clerical, or professional activites are conducted; the universe


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 21, 2005)

Office Space

What kids go outside to do, via, the pumper in your body


----------



## Little_Lisa (Nov 21, 2005)

Playing By Heart

(The) cloud that floats just above the ground


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 22, 2005)

The Fog

complex maze


----------



## glamslam (Nov 28, 2005)

Labyrinth

The sunrise eating occasion committee


----------



## lovesboxers (Nov 30, 2005)

Is This the Breakfast Club?


----------



## glamslam (Dec 6, 2005)

YEP!





*Sorry it took me 5 days to answer you.


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 6, 2005)

not a problem, I have been super busy and just got on today (tues) myself. :0

galactic battle (this is not battlestar gallactica lol)


----------



## glamslam (Dec 7, 2005)

*Star Wars!* (good one)

*Traveling in automobiles alongside lads.*

(This is from a while back, don't ask me why it popped into my head 'cause I have no clue




)


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 7, 2005)

Riding In Cars With Boys

Amazing thing on road before 35th street


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 19, 2005)

Miracle on 34th Street

Royalty, dog toy


----------



## glamslam (Dec 20, 2005)

KING KONG

Unattatched Ivory Chick


----------



## Mambz098 (Dec 21, 2005)

single white female

journal


----------



## Ley (Feb 14, 2006)

Diary?

Not south, Nation


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

North Country?

Reprehensible Activity Town


----------



## Little_Lisa (Feb 14, 2006)

Sin City

Nosey, "Clooney"


----------



## eightthirty (Feb 14, 2006)

Curious George

Chilly Peak


----------



## Ley (Feb 16, 2006)

Cold Mountain

USA, pastry with filling (e.g. apple, bleuberry, chicken, steak &amp; kidney)


----------



## lovesboxers (Feb 18, 2006)

American Pie

not whole, posterior, huge hill


----------



## Ley (Feb 19, 2006)

Brokeback Mountain

3-letters, pale-red, big-cat


----------



## Squirrel27 (Feb 21, 2006)

The Pink Panther

holiday in October


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 5, 2006)

halloween?

husband and wife, common surname, eg john .....


----------



## Squirrel27 (Mar 5, 2006)

mr and mrs smith

7 + 1, under


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 12, 2006)

Eight Below

belong to oneself, classical culture, union


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 15, 2006)

All I can think is _My_ (Big Fat?) _Greek_ _Wedding_ but I don't think that's correct. What was it, Jen?

Here's one in the meantime incase anyone else wants to play...

Not under the bush


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 20, 2006)

Lisa, I think you're right about My Big, Fat Greek Wedding... I'll be damned if I can figure out yours though *lmao*


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 21, 2006)

Let me rephrase it and see if it helps...

Opposite of under, "the", a bush

(It's a new movie.)


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Let me rephrase it and see if it helps...
Opposite of under, "the", a bush

(It's a new movie.)

DUH! *DING, DING, DING* OVER THE HEDGE!!!!!!!!

Not so nice objectives


----------



## monniej (Jun 23, 2006)

cruel intentions?

risky aquaintances...


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 23, 2006)

Yeah, it's Cruel Intentions... Hmmm..... I SO want to say Dangerous Liaisons...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jul 3, 2006)

I think that's it, too. So it would be your turn to leave a Twisted Movie Title, Aquilah!


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 3, 2006)

Yay me! I didn't know if it was right, so I didn't leave one before...

Binary hazard


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

double jeopardy? is that right?


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 12, 2006)

Yep, but you forgot to leave a twisted title


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 12, 2006)

oh ok. i wasn't sure if that was the right answer. Yay, me!! lol

ok, um, here goes...

coaching, opposite of night


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Training Day

Solid water era


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Ice Age?

the day after thursday


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 13, 2006)

Yep!

Friday

Abode "for the" seasons


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 13, 2006)

Home for the holidays

assignment unachievable


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 14, 2006)

Mission Impossible

The bad, the well-behaved, and the pretty


----------



## goddess13 (Jul 14, 2006)

The Good, The Bad and the Ugly.

Big Ship!


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 14, 2006)

titanic?

honest falsities


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 15, 2006)

True Lies

Freedom, opposite of night


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 17, 2006)

Independence Day

departed "in" a minute


----------



## Aquilah (Jul 17, 2006)

Gone in 60 Seconds!!!

slow "and the" happy-go-lucky


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 30, 2006)

Fast and the Furious??

annihilate nickname for william


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 1, 2006)

Kill Bill

Opposite of "small daddy's" abode


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 1, 2006)

Big Momma's House

Illegally Brunette


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 2, 2006)

Legally Blonde

Past-tense of "see"


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Saw.

Slow and the Happy


----------



## Elisabeth (Aug 2, 2006)

Fast and the Furious.

Athena.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

WTF? Athena? Alexander? LMAO! I dunno!


----------

